# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Finally finished our tank for now.

## Brian1976

We have invested a lot of time and money into finishing our tank for my kids. They love it. Our 8 year old son suffers with HDHD and Autism and finds the family tank cool as it helps him relax when watching the fish. Here are some pictures. Hope you like. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi Brain 

The tank looks great ..... the hardest job now is keeping it looking that good, a couple of hours a week cleaning the glass and gravel doing water tests and you should be ok. 

I'm sure you and your family will have many of years enjoying this tank Brain ...well done.

----------

*Brian1976* (09-05-2017)

----------


## lost

Well done Brian as gary says look after it and it will give you many years of fun

----------

*Brian1976* (10-05-2017)

----------

